# Back protection?



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

You are protecting yourself too much mate. Ride or die Is the word.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

4 days of riding and you wanna be a park rat, butter master?

May I suggest the following grasshopper:

Save your money on "armour" and spend it on some lessons that teach you how to snowboard.

When you know how to ride, you won't need the armour.


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

death aint the issue - getting crippled is - im self employed - no sick pay for me


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

basically, you say is - If I get (more) lessons - i'll never fuck up and fall and hurt my self so why spend money on protective kit??? must be some damn good teachers out there....(and thats 5 days on a snowboard not 4...makes a whole days worth of a difference  )


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I always wear a backprotector on groomers since an out of control skier hit me in the back, and managed to chip off a part of a spine a decade ago (groomers suck  it's a jungle out there during vacation time. Too many too unseasoned ppl at too high speed with too much booze).

Got the Dainese Active Vest some years ago which is the best so far. Had the Shield before, but didn't like the straps around arms n waist, found the vest to be more comfortable. Also had a model, iirc Bap, with plates, which felt bulky. The Active vest OTOH I hardly feel, and the holes structure permit ventilation.


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I'll head to a local store and get my hands on some stuff and see how it compares to my kiteboarding impact vest (which is bulky for extra buoyancy) 

Alas at this early stage in snow boarding I'm just on groomers.

The resort (it calls itself that) I use local is also the closest slope in Sweden to Denmark.....lots of Danes who can't ski and ski like they drive pack the place.... on my mates first ever ever run heel slipping on the 20m too flat to call a slope bunny hill a mental Dane on skis cannonballed into him from behind....i have no idea how the Dane managed to get up so much speed.... My mate fell hard on his ass and didn't have impact shorts. Bruised him bad and made him nervous the rest of the day. He hasn't tried snowboarding again since.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Tom Wilson said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll head to a local store and get my hands on some stuff and see how it compares to my kiteboarding impact vest (which is bulky for extra buoyancy)
> 
> Alas at this early stage in snow boarding I'm just on groomers.
> 
> The resort (it calls itself that) I use local is also the closest slope in Sweden to Denmark.....lots of Danes who can't ski and ski like they drive pack the place.... on my mates first ever ever run heel slipping on the 20m too flat to call a slope bunny hill a mental Dane on skis cannonballed into him from behind....i have no idea how the Dane managed to get up so much speed.... My mate fell hard on his ass and didn't have impact shorts. Bruised him bad and made him nervous the rest of the day. He hasn't tried snowboarding again since.


I wear full armor. Honestly don't see any reason not to if cost isn't a prohibitive factor. I don't feel as fatigued when I fall down, and it's a tiny investment considering how long it lasts. And as nice as lessons are, they cost an arm and a leg relative to impact protection. That said, I would rather get hip/leg crash pads rather than a back protector if I could only get one.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The only protective gear I wear beyond a helmet is one of these vests Demon United Shield Vest . It fits nicely under a jacket.

I got it for spine protection, I've got three young kids and started feeling my mortality.

As a beginner I'd recommend wrist guards and that's about it. Padded shorts would be nice I guess.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Backpack with backprotector is always nice. Other than that, get one if you start learning backflips or other new tricks on big jumps.


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

Most gear that I see is not washable. Do you guys get stinky vests/armor?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There is washable gear, just gotta look for it when you buy. And there are some sprays thay work. Dont really use much protection for snowboarding. My mtb gear kinda stinks, but thats mostly because I dont bother, and stinky clothes is sorta the standard there.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I wear a merino t-shirt under my vest and it doesn't smell without washing it.

That said, there are two kinds of people, those who have that nasty stinky sweat and those who don't :grin:


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> I wear a merino t-shirt under my vest and it doesn't smell without washing it.
> 
> That said, there are two kinds of people, those who have that nasty stinky sweat and those who don't :grin:


Likewise. I wear a merino base layer under body armour & impact shorts, & nothing's gone stinky despite not being washed since first used a year ago.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

jerry gnarcia said:


> Most gear that I see is not washable. Do you guys get stinky vests/armor?


It is washable. Just take out the armor inserts.


----------

